# My View



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sometimes it's nice to just go sit and and empty the mind out and think about nothing. It should not look like this though, it is Feb. and there should still be snow.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

What breed of dog is that?


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe I can be of help. Sunday morning. Fresh heavy snow, top it of with some steady 30+ mph wind.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....WOW, that's tough conditions....high of 84 yesterday here in Dixie


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

So I'm guessing you didn't need 22 articles of clothing?????








Looks I must be in Antarctica


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> What breed of dog is that?


Supposed to be a Blue Heeler. But she makes me wonder if there is a stray trait in her. Does not stay with me like my other one did and likes to keep her nose glued to the ground like a hound. Markings are all correct and she is raised in a different environment as I got my other one while still milking.



Uphayman said:


> Maybe I can be of help. Sunday morning. Fresh heavy snow, top it of with some steady 30+ mph wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would not mind some of that.



Uphayman said:


> So I'm guessing you didn't need 22 articles of clothing?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but did still have long underwear top and carhartt coveralls on.

Now that I look at the pictures it is a lot more crowded looking than it really is. The valley did not show up and if you look real close at picture 2 you can just make out a woodshed but can't make out the sugar shanty to the left of it.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Get much skiing in earlier this winter?

Im actually surprised how much things have dried out the past two days


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Get much skiing in earlier this winter?
> 
> Im actually surprised how much things have dried out the past two days


Have not skied in the last 2 years and it shows. Been out fixing fence this week. Way to early for that but could not pass up the opportunity


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Uphayman said:


> So I'm guessing you didn't need 22 articles of clothing????? IMG_0768.JPG
> 
> Looks I must be in Antarctica


Well you are upside down so you must be????


----------

